# Magicshine 816 or 816E?



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I've pretty much settled on getting the MJ-816 (1400 lumens) or 816E (1800 lumens), but I'm wondering if there are any qualitative differences since both models are the same price on Amazon.....?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

If they are the same price, definitely go for the "e". It uses the newer, brighter led.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Order it directly from BrightStone Sports in NC. Great customer service. Also I suggest to get the upgraded 5600mAh Samsung battery pack for + $25. Nice battery pack and very nice holder.

The new "E" model for sure IMO. I've read reports of the ears coming loose so check all mount hardware for tightness and maybe add some loctite for good measure. Neat light and pretty decent bang for the buck.

MagicShine MJ-816E LED Bike Light Set


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I just placed my order with BrightStone for the 'E'. Can't wait for my first ride at night!!


----------



## j-cos (Nov 6, 2010)

My 816E should be here monday, just in time for some night riding...


----------



## millslikecruisin (Nov 8, 2011)

I have got the Magic Shine 816 and I have to say from my experience riding with it, it is a fantastic light. I put together a video review since alot of the videos I found online weren't the most helpful.

Check it out:
MagicShine MJ-816 LED Bicycle Light Overview - YouTube


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the 816 on the bars and 808 on the helmet. Perfect combo. The "E" versions of both would be turning it up to 11, as the non "E" versions area already bright as hell.

My big recommendation for the 816 is the mount from bikeempowerment.com. Magicshine

It was $16 and the light is SUPER stable on the bars now. Before it would shake with the rubber band mount.

-Tom


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

If only I had seen this thread a few days ago! I just ordered the 816 from Brightstone on Amazon last week without knowing there was and 816E for only 7 more dollars! Two of my friends recommended the light to me and after riding with them at night I think it will be plenty of light without the E version. I just hate knowing that I could have gotten 400 more lumens for so little! lol Oh well. I also bought the MG helmet mount from them for $10. It all should be here Monday. 
I wish USPS delivered on Saturdays... tracking says that it just arrived in the sorting center in my town. I guess it's alright since my fork wont be back until the middle of next week anyway.


----------



## Muahdib (Apr 13, 2010)

erikrc10 said:


> If only I had seen this thread a few days ago! I just ordered the 816 from Brightstone on Amazon last week without knowing there was and 816E for only 7 more dollars! Two of my friends recommended the light to me and after riding with them at night I think it will be plenty of light without the E version. I just hate knowing that I could have gotten 400 more lumens for so little! lol Oh well. I also bought the MG helmet mount from them for $10. It all should be here Monday.
> I wish USPS delivered on Saturdays... tracking says that it just arrived in the sorting center in my town. I guess it's alright since my fork wont be back until the middle of next week anyway.


USPS does deliver on Saturday's. UPS and FedEx don't.


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

I realized that today. I was super happy when I had two packages sitting by my door when I got off of work. Hurray for night light and new pedals!


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

erikrc10 said:


> If only I had seen this thread a few days ago! I just ordered the 816 from Brightstone on Amazon last week without knowing there was and 816E for only 7 more dollars! Two of my friends recommended the light to me and after riding with them at night I think it will be plenty of light without the E version. I just hate knowing that I could have gotten 400 more lumens for so little! lol Oh well. I also bought the MG helmet mount from them for $10. It all should be here Monday.
> I wish USPS delivered on Saturdays... tracking says that it just arrived in the sorting center in my town. I guess it's alright since my fork wont be back until the middle of next week anyway.


Maybe to late but just return the 816 through Amazon and order the 816E directly from BrightStone. Get the optional upgrade 5,600mAh Samsung battery pack for + $25 is my recommendation. Nice holder as well with that pack.
MagicShine MJ-816E LED Bike Light Set


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd love someone to do a comparison between the 816 and the 816e. This is the first thread I've seen anywhere, where someone's actually bought the 816E...


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had my 816E for a few weeks now, and believe it or not I haven't gotten to use it yet, outside of testing it out around my house. It's my first light and so I have nothing to compare it to, but I like it. I had it mounted on the bars for a ride today just to check the configuration, and the only thing I'm going to keep my eye on is how much it slips downward while riding. Does anyone know if it's possible to somehow substitute the original method of mounting (o-ring)?

Pic is of main with floods. Taken with iPhone.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

TheAntiSpoke,

I am mainly a road rider, so I don't put my MJ-816 through much in the way of bumps, but I still suffered the gradual creep problem you mentioned above. So, what I did was to wrap electrical insulation tape around my bar a few times, which seems to allow the corrugated rubber teeth on the light a firmer purchase.

As for the pic, it looks life the floods are being washed out by the spot...


----------



## NightBiker (Nov 5, 2010)

Buy some adhesive backed traction tape from your local hardware store. They come in rolls and small sheets and cost a couple of dollars. 

They're black and feel like sandpaper. Cut a small strip the width of the MS base and long enough to wrap at least half way around the bar. Apply to the bar where you normally mount the light. No slippage at all.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

GraXXoR & NightBiker, thanks for the suggestions. I'll definately be putting them into practice soon. As for the floods being washed out... perhaps a bit, but they'll definately suffice.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

the bikeempowerment mount mentioned above is supposed to work really well.


----------



## robit (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the magic in getting a response from either Brightstone or Geoman? I got an answer to a simple question from each but anything complicated seems to get ignored. I was really tempted to go with the Bikeray 1 or 2 because I can get them local but don't like the power mode of 100%, 30% and off ... plus strobe.

I have a riding buddy that has the MJ-816 hanging upside down on his handlebar and an MJ-808 on his helmet so I was thinking about the same setp. He hasn't run into a tree yet so that's a plus. The 816 lights up the trail and the 808 is great on bends or curves. The set up is versatile enough so that he can balance the lighting to suit the conditions and for a few $ more, I can get the "e" versions with the better batteries but if they don't respond to a possible sale, makes me wonder how are they going to handle a problem?


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

I emailed geomangear.com a couple of times with some fairly detailed questions and both times he responded within a couple of days.


----------



## robit (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks ThinkBike. I did get a response from Brightstone so I ordered the MJ-816E 1800 Lumens with Remote and upgraded battery pack (geoman doesn't carry it or at least it's not on their website). I may order the MJ-808E from one or the other but I can move this from my mtb to road bike and it should be enough light to keep me out of trouble, I hope. Plus I have a NightRider on my helmet I can use as a strobe if I need to.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I have asked for Brightstone to update ther beamshot photos for the 816E several times but to no avail, they still have outdated info just CPed from the original 816 including wall shots... I have no idea how to compare the 816E to the original 816 of which I am a fan....

BTW, you mentioned your friend has an 816 (hung upside-down) do you think you could take a few photos and make a few comparative statements about the two lights if you ever do buy the 816E.... I'm really
Interested in the XPG replacement floods' performance. 

Thank you and well done for getting a response from brightstone.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I put some electrical tape on the bar and went for my first night ride last week. I didn't have any light on the helmet, nor did I need one. This light (e version) is super bright! It seems that the in-use battery indicator wasn't as accurate as desired, as I thought I was low on juice and thus turned down the power, but ended up draining the battery at home for an additional 1 1/2 hrs. All said, on full power I got 2 - 2 1/2 hrs on a charge.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Over 2 hours? That's really good. It must be the XML's efficiency since the 816 is rated at 1.8 hours, whatever that means. After less than an hour on full, the 816 is already indicating red in my case.

R u using a 4.4Ah battery?


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> R u using a 4.4Ah battery?


Charging current suggests not higher than 4400mAH
Discharge current suggests not higher than 5000mA


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@TheAntiSpoke

Sorry, I didn't say it but I meant the capacity, not the current. Still, since Magicshine packs can tolerate only 1C charge rate, I can assume the capacity is 4400mAh (4.4Ah) from the info.

(p.s. Current is measured in Amps and capacity in Amp-hours or Watt-hours)

thanks.


----------



## robit (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I've been out a couple of times with the 816E and it does put out some light. I can't run it on full when I'm with others so I wanted to try it by myself someplace but didn't have the chance until last night. In the meantime, I got a 808E for my helmet and it's great for curvey or zig-zag trails. I also got a Contour HD camera so I've got that on my helmet as well. The remote switch for the 816E on the handlebar is great ... but the switch on the back of the 808E on my helmet is a PITA. Hard to get to and work. I got a 5600mAh w/ samsung batteries (MJ6030) and a MJ828 4400mAh and for the extra money for the MJ6030, I'm not all that impressed. Doesn't seem to last that much longer. At any rate, I posted a Utube video of my short ride The Woods at Hunters Creek with MagicShine 808E and 816E - YouTube.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

robit said:


> Well, I've been out a couple of times with the 816E and it does put out some light. I can't run it on full when I'm with others so I wanted to try it by myself someplace but didn't have the chance until last night. In the meantime, I got a 808E for my helmet and it's great for curvey or zig-zag trails.


Don't suppose any of your buddies has a 816?

I'm specifically looking at the difference in brightness of the side pods between the two.

Cheers

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.754185,139.738579


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

I only have the MJ-816e, I tried to take some pictures that shows the real beam in the night (I adjusted the camera very close to the human eye perspective), so, these are the shots:

1. Low Beam
2. Center Beam
3. Lateral beams
4. Full Beam


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

ansjol said:


> I only have the MJ-816e, I tried to take some pictures that shows the real beam in the night (I adjusted the camera very close to the human eye perspective),


Hey ansjol. Great shots - the oversaturation statement wasn't meant to douse your joy. Just have to say it as I see it, sorry if I offended. See you're really enjoying the MJ-816E. Gotta love the stepless dimming. Unfortunately MS can't make a remote for the 880 since it's a two button controlled light unlike the 816 and 808s. Enjoy and ride safe!:thumbsup:


----------



## robit (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice shots, Ansjol. Definitely gives a truer indication than my video of how bright these things are. I can't run them full power when riding with others and even at half-power, the lights still overpower most of the lights the others use but the advantage to that is the batteries last longer. : ) Enjoy!!


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

I`ll test the battery life next weekend, I`ll ride 100 km into the Mountains, and I will have 2 hours of darkness, hopefully I`ll post some videos (but action cameras (Contour and Go Pro) are not good enough recording in the night...)


----------



## Whatbrakes (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my first video with the MJ-816e, I did it with a Contour GPS action camera, enjoy!

Magic Shine MJ-816e 1800 Lumens (claimed) Gutierrez Juan 14.MOV - YouTube


----------



## psin2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

def the 816e


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Typical prices for 816 is about $124 and 816E is $129.
Judging from the spec sheet and beamshots provided my "Magichine Australia" , I'd definitely get the 816E. There's no competition. The floods, especially seem much brighter on the 816E.

For road use, I use the floods on my 816 almost exclusively. They provide a wide, low beam which allow one to see and more importantly "be seen" from a wide angle. the 816E would only improve this and for $5 difference... You'd be silly to pass up on it.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to see more pics with 816E.

Some one test it yet?


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

I have some non-edited videos of my first night ride with a Contour GPS camera, very good light, but the video doesn´t show the real beam (these are action cameras, no night vision googles...)

Villa de Leyva Adrenalina Cycling 025 - YouTube


----------



## AZHatton (Sep 7, 2011)

Just bought the magic shine 816e and love it. It puts out more then enough light.


----------



## robit (Sep 17, 2011)

same camera as ansjol (actually the HD version) so doesn't do these lights justice. Starts with some urban then offroad. No sound ... too much huffin' and puffin' sprinkled with a few "oh craps" and a couple "not for prime time comments". :nono: A lot of illumination for such a small light.

HC060212 Nite ride - YouTube


----------

